# ELFHUNTER on sale--99 cents for a limited time!



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

*Only 99 cents until next Monday...Ranked in top 100 kindle, #1 in epic fantasy, sword and sorcery, and YA fantasy! Get it while it's hot...*

After a year "between publishers", the first in the Elfhunter trilogy is once again available for your favorite e-reader! This is a remastered edition with a full developmental edit (a few interesting changes), new illustrations, and cover art by Hope Hoover. Appropriate for any age reader. Previous edition was a top-ranked fantasy in UK and US (#1 in fantasy and epic fantasy in UK).

"Best villain since Darth Vader!"

"The eloquence with which C.S. Marks writes is extraordinary."

"Breathtaking. Brutal. Brilliant."

"The characters are captivating and complex; even the horses have personalities!"

"Fabulous adventure&#8230;it grips readers of all ages!"

This is the tale of Gorgon Elfhunter, a monstrous, mysterious creature who has sworn to destroy all the Elves of Alterra-until none remain. It is the story of Wood-elven heroine Gaelen Taldin, who has sworn to rid her world of the Elfhunter even as she is hunted by him. The conflict between them creates a tangled web that blurs the line between Light and Darkness, love and obsession, free will and fate. Filled with moments both tender and terrifying, thrilling yet thought-provoking, it is a timeless epic fantasy suitable for readers of all ages. Join the Company of Elves, dwarves, mortal men, and delightfully intelligent horses. Come to Alterra-the "World that Is".

IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT regarding the DTB:

If you pre-ordered a hard copy of Elfhunter through Amazon, you likely have received a cancellation notice. Due to the change in publishers Elfhunter's street date for the print version has been postponed until mid 2013.

The good news: if you have an ereader or tablet the ebook version is now available for purchase here on Amazon.com (the link) and soon on other ebook reseller sites.

If you are still interested in purchasing a hard copy of Elfhunter, please fill out the form below. You will be notified when Elfhunter is available for purchase, and you will receive a coupon towards your purchase on Amazon.

We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused, and we look forward to bringing Elfhunter to your bookshelf!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Archer ---------------------

Congratulations on the new edition! 

This is just a friendly reminder that KindleBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows: (Note that this doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so post this note in every thread.  )

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## neaughea (Dec 15, 2012)

I am so happy this is finally available! Does that mean the rest of the Elfhunter trilogy will be available again?


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi, Chris.

Bought the 2nd edition of ELFHUNTER  and will probably re-read as I enjoyed it the first time it came out, even though re-reading is not my thing. Also got the new one and will start reading as soon as I'm back on terra firma....

Have a happy Christmas, etc.. and a merry 2013!

ebc


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

neaughea said:


> I am so happy this is finally available! Does that mean the rest of the Elfhunter trilogy will be available again?


You betcha! I am hard at work on making sure that happens. Also planning more new novellas for your enjoyment. 



AppleHeart said:


> Hi, Chris.
> 
> Bought the 2nd edition of ELFHUNTER and will probably re-read as I enjoyed it the first time it came out, even though re-reading is not my thing. Also got the new one and will start reading as soon as I'm back on terra firma....
> 
> ...


I'll be interested to know what you think of the revisions, Appleheart. Had a first-class developmental edit (which made me want to curl up in the fetal position until I got real). Hope you have a grand Christmas!!
--CSM


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

One of my favorite book, by one of my favorite authors.



just sayin.......


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks, Geoff!

Good morning, everyone. Come and "like" us on our Facebook page! We're having all sorts of giveaways and other fun things.
I'd love for you to join me in the Elfhunter Book Klub, right here on Kindleboards, too! The game's afoot...come on over and play.

Our Facebook page: http://www.facebook.com/Alterra.CSMarks?ref=hl

The Book Klub: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,55.0.html

In the spirit of "after Christmas sales", Elfhunter has been reduced to $2.99 for the month of January. Just click on the cover below. 
More good news--the remastered edition of second book in the trilogy, "Fire-heart", should be available as an e-book this spring!


----------



## 123nancy (Dec 22, 2012)

Many exciting things happening in the Alterra camp! We are gearing up for the re-release of Fire-heart and Archer has a new novella that we'll be releasing shortly after Fire-heart hits the streets. 

I've seen the beginnings of the new cover for Fire-heart and oh my goodness it's to die for!


----------



## 123nancy (Dec 22, 2012)

For everyone that read Elfhunter classic and now have read Elfhunter 2nd edition I want to know what was your favorite change to the book?


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

It's not every day you get to have "TWO" versions of your favorite book!!!  Thanx for the update and I can't wait until the DTB comes out as well.


----------



## 123nancy (Dec 22, 2012)

Brew you are going to LOVE Fallen Embers. Archer has really outdone herself in heart wrenching storytelling! I don't cry often, I'm a tough old bird but she really got me with this one!


----------



## ibrewalot (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm not a very good wait-er!  Hopefully it is out soon!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, I don't wait so good either.


just saying........


----------



## jimmiedot (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm totally excited. Also since its "romantical" maybe I can my fiance to read something good for a change  I'm glad she's not on KB


----------



## jimmiedot (Dec 22, 2012)

how about any of the new ones? Or is it just Elfhunter and Fire King?  Can't wait for Fire-heart.


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

jimmiedot said:


> how about any of the new ones? Or is it just Elfhunter and Fire King? Can't wait for Fire-heart.


(le sigh) I have been sitting on the new series for two years now, and Parthian won't release it until the first three have been re-released. 
It might be a bit of a wait.
However, we are putting out new novellas to help keep your appetite for Alterra keen. I have so many ideas...y'know?


----------



## 123nancy (Dec 22, 2012)

I am so excited! I looks like Parthian Press, C.S. Marks publisher is going to be printing a limited edition leather bound hard cover of Elfhunter. There will 500 numbered and signed collector copies!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, guys! Latest from Alterra:

THE FIRE KING is FREE today and tomorrow!

This is the first time we've tried a free promotion. We want to give away some novellas--snag yours now!


----------



## Archer (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey, guys! It's been a while since I've posted here, but I had to share our big 99-cent sale! 
Get it while it's hot.


----------



## 123nancy (Dec 22, 2012)

This sale is putting Elfhunter into the hands of a lot of people, now they can fall in love with Alterra just like I have!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I am not sure that this book is for sale at this price, but it is a fabulous read.


----------

